# tough love? my rescue is mooching daily



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Hi
about 2 months ago I released a feral I had rescued....shes pretty happy and has a local flock. She comes back daily for feedings, alone, and I have been cutting back to a small handful of brown rice daily. but she will sit around my house for hours and stare in the window....shes not getting the hint....I tried seeing if she wanted back, but she doesnt ( wont go in her old cage etc) 

I am pretty sure she just wants the handout...I am leaving for 5 weeks very soon which is why I want her to be more independent. I am hoping she wont starve while I am gone...somehow I doubt it, likely I am just a softie and she knows it.

I am going to completely remove the birdfeeder...does this sound ok? 

any other suggestions? i have tried chasing her away but she comes right back, there are a lot of cats around here and she comes alone.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have a neighbor of friend that can fill the feeder?


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I'd rather not...they dont like pigeons and there are cats around....I'd rather she learn to feed with her flock. a lone pigeon hanging around isnt a good thing....there are hawks too.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

She should get the message if you take the feeder down for a while. Its better she leave than get it from a cat!


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you bring some food to where the local flock is to encourage her to stay with them? She might be coming around because she isn't finding enough to eat there.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I dont know where the local flock feeds...likely the train yards, where grain falls off...maybe in dumpsters? not sure! 

I am aiming to have the house sitter put out some rice every few days when she waters the plants ( she likes pigeons!)...today she was pecking at my window ( I mean the pigeon!!) am i a sucker for those sad eyes or what

I think I am losing to the birds


----------

